# Soon to be New Bessacarr 510 owner



## 107916

Hi all. will be collecting our new bessacarr 510 in the new year and will need as much help and advice that all can give. Really looking forward to getting it. Will need lots of advice about travelling abroad too.


----------



## christopherobin

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum

Any questions, just ask away.
I'm sure someone, will have the right answer for you.

Chris


----------



## Grizzly

Hi Boots...you're about to take delivery of a very nice, well-designed van. From a fellow Bessacarr owner, welcome

You'll have seen that Swift Group are members of this forum and that is very useful indeed so they will be able to answer your questions direct in the new year or before.

Ask way; there's nothing people like more than talking about vans...well, possibly some things but let's not go there.

G


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I had a good look round a lot of Bessies yesterday at Barrplorer (or is it Explorrons), Darlington yesterday.

My heart was lost to an E560 with it's fixed low bed (although not sure which Swift brand to go for), but my (nearly) ever practical OH muttered something about bank balance and size not being everything and as a result we're looking at the 510 (and derivatives) as well.

I'd really like to see the compact van in the plastic as it were, but I'm told the demo's won't be out with dealers 'til December.

Andy


----------



## 101405

*new owner*

Nice to see your buying a British van, As someone who bangs the drum for the uk, I dont think you can beat them for their cosy /comfortable interiors as against the harsh interiors of the german vans.


----------



## Grizzly

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I had a good look round a lot of Bessies yesterday at Barrplorer (or is it Explorrons), Darlington yesterday.
> 
> Andy


Andy..have you looked at the E530 ? No fixed bed- nice but they take up a lot of dead space during the daytime IMHO - but the 2 singles are spacious and comfortable as they are and take seconds to make into a gigantic double.

We use 2 singles most of the time using 2 duvets each . One is a thin 4.5 tog the other a thicker 13 tog. On cold nights the thin one is underneath and the thicker one on top and vice versa on warmer nights. If it's really hot then we use the duvet cover on its own on top. No making up beds, just unroll and spread on the seat. Look inside an E530, they feel very spacious and light.

G


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Viewing*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> I had a good look round a lot of Bessies yesterday at Barrplorer (or is it Explorrons), Darlington yesterday.
> 
> My heart was lost to an E560 with it's fixed low bed (although not sure which Swift brand to go for), but my (nearly) ever practical OH muttered something about bank balance and size not being everything and as a result we're looking at the 510 (and derivatives) as well.
> 
> I'd really like to see the compact van in the plastic as it were, but I'm told the demo's won't be out with dealers 'til December.
> 
> Andy


Send a PM with contact details and we can arrange for you to see them at the factory.Peter.


----------



## Rapide561

*Re: new owner*



silversurfa said:


> Nice to see your buying a British van, As someone who bangs the drum for the uk, I dont think you can beat them for their cosy /comfortable interiors as against the harsh interiors of the german vans.


Agreed.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Grizzly said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a good look round a lot of Bessies yesterday at Barrplorer (or is it Explorrons), Darlington yesterday.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Andy..have you looked at the E530 ? No fixed bed- nice but they take up a lot of dead space during the daytime IMHO - but the 2 singles are spacious and comfortable as they are and take seconds to make into a gigantic double.
> 
> We use 2 singles most of the time using 2 duvets each . One is a thin 4.5 tog the other a thicker 13 tog. On cold nights the thin one is underneath and the thicker one on top and vice versa on warmer nights. If it's really hot then we use the duvet cover on its own on top. No making up beds, just unroll and spread on the seat. Look inside an E530, they feel very spacious and light.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Hi Grizzly,

I think I probably did go in a 530 but I started at the 560 and spent ages in there checking it out. After that I popped in and out of lots of vans and to be honest ended up with end kitchenitis and can't really recall one from another.

The width between the single beds is crucial to the plan. It's 26 inches on the 560 and probably the same on the 530. That gives more than enough room to put a 24 inch wide dog crate and fix it in place with floor mounted tie down loops. Once pitched up the crate can be folded and slid under the van in the case of inclement weather or kept under the awning. At night the dogs should have loads of room in the gangway or aft of the bed.

From what I've read on the net I think the aisle may still be 26 inches on the 510 and the single beds a couple of inches narrower. That's not a problem for us as we currently sleep on 2ft wide beds in our Innovation anyway.

When you're used to an aisle that's only 17" wide and under 6ft long then the 26" wide by circa 10ft long of a 510 should seem palatial.

The other issue may be underbed storage. The 560 has a 29x10 inch door into the underbed space and the space itsel is huge. That means our 24x36 inch collapsed grooming table/trolley will fit in no problemo. How that plays in the single underbed storage of the 510 or 530 needs checking.

I guess the 510 appeals to our 'small van' nature as well as our current Innovation is only 16ftx 6ft 5" compared to the 510 at 19'4"x7ft 5". That means it will just fit between our garage door and the gates on the drive (20ft) which would be handy. Oh and a small matter of a £4K saving over the 530 and £5.5K over the 560 might help swing things.

Andy


----------



## 107916

Hi all
thanks for all your replys. Think this forum will be handy although i'm new at it so bear with me.

We saw the 510 at Birmingham exibition. Size was a big issue We were thinking of buying the 410 although i preferred the 500s. So when swift launched their 510. Couldn't beleive our luck. Thankyou swift... We had spent 6 months deciding which motorhome to choose. We looked at them all. every make and model. But kept going back to the Bessacarrs. So deposit paid and now just waiting for spring next year. Been looking a destinations camp sites in scotland and france. think we have holidays planned for the next 5 years.... Will need lots of advice when traveling abroad though. 

Boots.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Well now boots do you mind using one of your precious three remaining posts (before subscribing) to advise us from whom you've ordered the 510 and what sort of price?

Andy


----------



## 107916

I will subsrcibe, once i know how to use this forum. Didn't no that i was limited to posts. Did say i was new to all this.

Now, before telling you who our dealer is, i'm on cloud nine just thinking about the day when it arrives so i don't want any negitive feed back about our dealer that will knock me off me cloud. The deposit is paid and theres no going back. We got a 'couldn't walk away from deal' from chelstons. south west. When we pick up the mh the plan is to stay with them for a overnight stay and 2 nights they will be arranging for us to stay at campsites close by. (plan to go to the Eden project) Then back to them with any hiccups before bringing the mh home. We travel down that way often, so we thought its not to much of an inconvience. Wouldn't like to say how much on the forum at the mo. Only to say we have added extras a/c, elegance pack bike rack etc. and still paid a lot less then the ticket price of the van as standard.

Our sales guy was glen parker. maybe give him a ring and see what offer you can get. He is a really nice chap.

Now for me questions.

gas. How much gas would you need for 2 weeks abroad. was told you can't get gas once in France etc is this true?

i have read about checking the electicity before plugging into hookup when abroad for reverse something, what is this? Don't want to blow ourselves up......

I have read alot about low season and not to much of a need to prebook camp sites when traveling abroad. Is this true? our perfect holiday is going as we please in low season and it would be good to know how easy that would be possible?

Thanks all for making me feel welcome on your forum. 

Boots


----------



## Grizzly

boots said:


> gas. How much gas would you need for 2 weeks abroad. was told you can't get gas once in France etc is this true?


Depends on time of year and whether you are going to use electric hook ups on campsites or camp on aires and so use your gas for fridge, heating hot water etc . Will you do a lot of cooking, use the microwave or gas hob and oven ? Will you use your own shower ? there are so many factors.

We have never run out of gas and always come back with plenty. You could take a full propane cylinder and a camping gaz cylinder ( summer only as camping gas is butane and does not always work well if cold). The camping gaz will cost you more to refill than calor propane but you can do it in France.



> i have read about checking the electicity before plugging into hookup when abroad for reverse something, what is this? Don't want to blow ourselves up......


Buy a neat little gadget from Chelstons -about £5- called a polarity tester that plugs into an electric socket in the van. According to the number of lights on the back of the PT you will nkow if polarity is reversed and can do something about it very simply. I'll let others explain how to make . buy the lead.



> I have read alot about low season and not to much of a need to prebook camp sites when traveling abroad. Is this true? our perfect holiday is going as we please in low season and it would be good to know how easy that would be possible?


We have never, ever been turned away from a site in either high or low season. That said, if you go to the honey pot sites in the south of France or Spanish costas then the story could be different. Do you know all about the aires system and France Passion ?

I feel quite excited for you !!

Read this:

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/NR/rdo...-BEAF-C1B94551332A/0/T2530FirstTimeAbroad.pdf

G


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

boots said:


> I will subsrcibe, once i know how to use this forum. Didn't no that i was limited to posts. Did say i was new to all this.
> 
> Now, before telling you who our dealer is, i'm on cloud nine just thinking about the day when it arrives so i don't want any negitive feed back about our dealer that will knock me off me cloud. The deposit is paid and theres no going back. We got a 'couldn't walk away from deal' from chelstons. south west. When we pick up the mh the plan is to stay with them for a overnight stay and 2 nights they will be arranging for us to stay at campsites close by. (plan to go to the Eden project) Then back to them with any hiccups before bringing the mh home. We travel down that way often, so we thought its not to much of an inconvience. Wouldn't like to say how much on the forum at the mo. Only to say we have added extras a/c, elegance pack bike rack etc. and still paid a lot less then the ticket price of the van as standard.
> 
> Our sales guy was glen parker. maybe give him a ring and see what offer you can get. He is a really nice chap.
> 
> Now for me questions.
> 
> gas. How much gas would you need for 2 weeks abroad. was told you can't get gas once in France etc is this true?
> 
> i have read about checking the electicity before plugging into hookup when abroad for reverse something, what is this? Don't want to blow ourselves up......
> 
> I have read alot about low season and not to much of a need to prebook camp sites when traveling abroad. Is this true? our perfect holiday is going as we please in low season and it would be good to know how easy that would be possible?
> 
> Thanks all for making me feel welcome on your forum.
> 
> Boots


Sorry Bootsey I was enquiring 'cos I could be v interested in a 510 and obviously if you've got a good deal (and it sounds like you have) then I'd like some too.
As you can see I'm up North Yorkshire way and don't know Chelstons at all so I can't venture an opinion one way or the other. Incidentally our daughter has just got married and is moving to Cheshire cos her hubby works in Northwich. If grandchildren threaten then I suspect we may move that way as well (the OH says). :roll: 
We're relatively new to the camper game (18 months) and we've stuck to dear old Blighty so far so I can't help with most of your current questions I'm afraid.
On the electrickery question you're talking about reverse polarity, where the wires have been connected up the wrong way in the hook up system. Not being a sparks I can't help much, except to say it's dangereuse and I believe there's a plug in box you can buy to test each time you use a new EHU.
When's your 510 due for delivery?
Andy


----------



## 107916

Hi
Im really excited too. i have a suitcase full of brochures of motorhomes and campsite. I have read about the airs in france. 24 hour stop over top up of fresh water etc. Sounds like France have geared themselves up well for motorhome owners. We thought that we will take it to highlands of scotland for the first year so we can get used to it. we have only ever done camping in a tent, and only in england. Although we have travelled to many countries. Its got to the stage were we don't enjoy staying in one place for to long as like hotel holidays. hence the purchase of 510. We have always wanted to tour europe. We think after weighing up pros and cons using a mh is the best way. Can't wait to do the Alps.... Read alot about Limouson. will be spending time there. There is so much don't know quite were to go first. Will get what is needed for electric issues when we pick up the van. thanks for that. 

Will want electric hookup as and when we can get it. likely to cook and eat out. likely to use our own shower and camp sites depending on how busy they are etc. The gas thing i guess is something we will learn.

a question. The dvd cd entertainment thingy. which battery will tht run off. is it linked to the sat nav thing? and if so does that run off the van battery? been reading the manuals so sorry if i sound stupid, but im trying.

Due to pick it up April. But not to concerned if a little later as it gives us time to save those pennies. Its going on production line fab. so i was told.

Steamdrivenandy. Its worth given chelstons a call. they have a web site so you will get there number from that.

boots


----------



## 1943

*Bessacarr E510*


We bought an E510 in early June. Fell in love with it at an exhibition, bought it a fortnight later. Absolutely love it! 
Obviously it's not been used much yet but we can't wait to go on longer trips (just weekends so far)
Only problem we have is that the vehicle battery goes flat after a few days without starting. We _think_ it's the alarm system but we won't know for certain till we take it back to the dealer for checking.


----------



## averhamdave

Don't want to put you off BOOTS but you'll soon be fed up of reading posts on here slagging off the very base vehicle (Fiat) that you have just bought. Some of those posts will come from people who have just told you what a good motorhome you have just bought!

Anyway take no notice, I don't, my Fiat X250 base is great and yours will be as well.

You've bought a new motorhome , go and enjoy it. Continental touring - don't do too much planning, you will be overwhelmed with camping options when there.

2, 6kg gas bottles will be more than enough for 2 weeks. 

Your Bessacar will probably have a reverse polarity indicator built into the electrical control unit, my Autotrail has.

Good luck (by the way if you've got a dog they'll love you on here, I haven't!)


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, 1943, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

Glad you're enjoying your new motorhome - that's what it's all about, after all.

The vehicle battery going flat is a known problem on this (Fiat X2/50) type of van. I don't know if we've ever really got to the bottom of what's causing it, although there were some thoughts about it being the Fiat electronics (the "CAN bus" system). I seem to remember someone (Safariboy?) taking some measurements. I'll try to dig out the thread in a bit.

We leave ours on hookup all the time at home, and it has a special charging system which will allow the engine battery to charge up from habitation hookup. If yours doesn't, look for a Battery Master from Eddievanbotz as one option.

Gerald


----------



## gtrck03

if you have a sat nav that doubles as a reversing camera then it will be the feed to the control box for the camera. it is wired to be on perm, it should be wired to come on with the ignition. the box is located on the pass side in under the glove box on the dash. after removing the torx screws to take the bottom of the glove box out there should be a small silver box with a small three pin plug on it. one of these three wires is orange in colour, i believe this is the perm feed from the back of the radio (check first). now remove the radio and locate this wire. if you know a little about electrics find the ignition feed to the radio in the iso connector that doesn't have a wire coming out the other side to the radio. so from the ignition to the iso connector but nothing on the otherside. you can use this spare as the feed to the control box and that should cure the prob!! but the dealer should do this for you in about 15mins if they know what they're doing


----------



## geraldandannie

Found it!

It was Safariboy (and others) :wink:

The link to the thread is :: here :: - it's probably worth reading through to the end. Lots of interesting stuff on there.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, gtrck03 (what an interesting username), and welcome to MotorhomeFacts 

Your post makes it sound like you're 'in the know'. Do you work for a motorhome dealer or Fiat agent?

I feel sure that some of the complainants do not / did not have this type of satnav / reversing camera, but I could be mistaken (it's happened before). The culprit definitely seemed to be the much-vaunted CAN bus (it's proudly trumpeted as one of the advanced features on the Fiat camping website :: here ::

Commercial owners wouldn't really experience this, as their vans tend to be used most working days, and don't stay laid up like ours do.

Gerald


----------



## TandH

Hi
Gerald wrote "The vehicle battery going flat is a known problem on this (Fiat X2/50) type of van." Is this specific to the Bessie 510 or to all X2/50s? This is a new problem to me, my van is sitting in my drive unused for the next 2 weeks while I am offshore! Might have to talk the wife how to do a EHU over the phone!

Tom


----------



## safariboy

The battery problem is not specific to any make of van. It is to do with the fact that the electronics do not switch totally off. And is a problem with most modern vehicles.

Two days to flatten the battery indicates that either something else is on (radio a/v system perhaps) or the battery is almost U/S. Two weeks is more like it.

If you feel up to it you can put a meter in the earth line to he battery very easily. A normal current reading will be in the 70 -170mA range I get 160mA. Fiat think that it should be a little less that 100mA. If it is larger than that the dealer should be able to sort it. (On early versions of the current Swift models the radio was a problem but they soon sorted that. I also have a cut out switch in the A/V system but again that is only relevant to the early models.

If all is well on the current test your battery is not getting fully charged or is near the end of its useful life. This needs to be sorted asap or the battery will be ruined. Plug into an EHU and switch to van battery (red light on).
It seems to be OK just to leave it plugged in as the Swift chargers come down to 0 Amps when the battery is charged. The habitation battery does not seem to have a problem at all.
If you look at the Fiat book (page 144) it tells you that you can disconnect the battery for long storage but you have a problem locking the vehicle. it can be done. Lock the doors, then disconnect the earth on the battery, then leave by the back door locking it with the key. The problem then is security as there will be no alarm working.

If you have a cobra alarm fitted that is an extra 12mA but much more if you have the non-wired ultrasonic sensors. So the basic alarm is a factor but not a big one.


----------



## gtrck03

could well be something else. just food for thought! BUSTED! yes i do work for a motorhome dealer, for my sins


----------

